# Over a dozen dead horses found, my heart is breaking!



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

More than a dozen dead and malnourished horses found on Black Forest property | Latest News - Home

I'm sorry, does that link not work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

That is aweful, those poor horses.


----------



## heatherwmson (Nov 11, 2013)

Disgusting... There's no end to the cruelty some people are capable of. I can't imagine what vile people can knowingly leave animals to die and rot like this. Truly heartbreaking. We can only hope they're brought to justice, pray for humane treatment towards the remaining horses, and remember always to keep our own horses safe.
Hug your horse today and make them a promise they will never suffer like this. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just saw this as well. Sickening.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah I saw this on the local news as well. Sad to see something like this happen so close to home


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Just posted:

"UPDATE FROM THE EL PASO COUTNY SHERIFF'S OFFICE: So far no charges have been filed against the owner of the horses that were found dead on a property in Black Forest, however she is under supervision. A spokesperson tells us that the animals who were found alive were not in immediate danger and none of them had to be euthanized. We're told the owner is working on making the horses' living conditions better and is giving them fresh food and water."

I think it's pretty clear the owner cannot properly care for animals. I'm shocked and disappointed that they did not at least seize the remaining ones.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, seizing animals takes a lot of time and resources. You have to prove to a judge that the animals are in eminent danger of injury or death in order for him/her to sign a seizure warrant. If the vet you have out says that the horses are skinny, but none of them are in danger of dying immediately, well, there goes your warrant. Without a warrant, your hands are tied. 

Sheriff departments especially try NOT to seize animals (especially livestock) because they usually don't have the resources to handle the animals and their needed care. If they can get the owners to straighten up and fly right, then that solves their problem of needing to seize the animals.

I have a friend who works for the sherrif department animal control in our area and that's the part of her job that she hates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

God, that is just sickening. 

My grandpa always had a saying- "You can tell a lot about a person by how they treat their animals."

I can tell that these people are true *scum*.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't believe the woman was advertising "cutting horses" for sale! 

I'm with the woman in the newsreel. I'm beyond disgusted. I'm angry!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I honestly dont even have words for this. This physically made me sick...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Change said:


> I can't believe the woman was advertising "cutting horses" for sale!
> 
> I'm with the woman in the newsreel. I'm beyond disgusted. I'm angry!


Not surprised, since the lady is believed to be the owner of Dual Peppy. Rumour has it he is the one pictured. Judging by the blaze, sure looks it...


----------



## ojzab (Aug 6, 2014)

Maybe mental health issues? Some form of hoarding? 

Those poor horses. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

WSArabians said:


> Not surprised, since the lady is believed to be the owner of Dual Peppy. Rumour has it he is the one pictured. Judging by the blaze, sure looks it...


Somehow that just makes it ... worse.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Change said:


> Somehow that just makes it ... worse.


No horse should have to starve, but when one is as prominent as Dual Peppy as an accomplished show stallion and sire and the money that got him there.... Makes it hard to see how one could let an entire herd. 
Her website was taking down yesterday as the news came out. Nothing has been CONFIRMED yet but it all points to that direction.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

So sad some one should let her starve and rot like these poor innocent horses.. rip poor babies..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep, looks like it

Cutting World Champion And Leading Sire Dual Peppy Is Among Abused And Neglected Horses In Colorado! | The Horseaholic


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I am going to say, even without the removal, I am severly ****ED that no charges seem to be on the road to being laid. SOMETHING had better be done about this.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Sometimes the only way anything gets done with things like this is if enough people world=wide make enough noise that they have no choice.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

There's a FB page going for him "Justice For Dual Peppy" and already has 6k likes. I just watched an interview the news did and they called his previous owner CT Babcock and he said he wants to buy him back to keep him safe.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dual Peppy had over 88,000 in winnings, his stud fee was 2500 - and his foals have a lifetime earnings of over 680,000.

Sherry Brunzell has close ties with our local El Paso County govt (and the sheriff is as corrupt as they come - google Terry Maketa) - so no wonder that her buddies are making sure she is covered. 

There is no justifying leaving the remaining horses locked in the same barn as the carcasses. Now the law is advising us not to worry as the owners promise to clean up the property - which basically means they will turn a blind eye while the evidence is disposed of. 

The investigating officer also helpfully informed us that food and water was always available - so I'm guessing they think the dead committed suicide and the survivors were on a hunger strike. Guess they think we are fools.

Disgusting.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Can someone get money together to buy her remaining horses from her? a bet some larger cutting breeders might buy peppy. Can people petition for the horses to be removed?

Sadly i see this ending badly and him ending up like Poco Lena...


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Bridgertrot said:


> Yep, looks like it
> 
> Cutting World Champion And Leading Sire Dual Peppy Is Among Abused And Neglected Horses In Colorado! | The Horseaholic


I agree with the people's comments on this report about Dual Peppy.

But at the same time, Sure he was a world famous horse and accomplished a ton. But the other horses deserve a better life just as much as he does. and I get people want this champion out. But the other horses need out to.

I'm not trying to sound offended. But that's just my point of view...


What I don't get is how could you let all these animals die and starve, when your probably pretty loaded. How could you not be wealthy with owning a world champion stud? She must have waisted the money else where.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

If I had enough money I would true and buy all those poor horses back. Get them back to health, then sell them to people I KNOW will take care of them.


----------



## WesternRidingCowgirl (Jul 20, 2014)

This is disgusting, the remaining horses need to be taken away! Just horrible what some people will do to animals.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

myhorseisthebest said:


> I agree with the people's comments on this report about Dual Peppy.
> 
> But at the same time, Sure he was a world famous horse and accomplished a ton. But the other horses deserve a better life just as much as he does. and I get people want this champion out. But the other horses need out to.
> 
> ...



I think the reason it's so shocking is because we just don't hear about such well known horses being neglected like this. Like you said, it takes money to buy a horse like Dual Peppy. Typically if you have enough $ to buy a horse like him, you're going to have enough money to take care of him. A horse like that is (was) an investment. People don't usually throw investments away. 

Any way you look at it it's a horrible situation for all horses involved. I love my horses so much, and as much as I want them with me all the time, if I was ever unable to care for them I would see to it that they got a good life elsewhere. Unfortunately, not everyone feels the same way.

Maybe we can look at it this way...since Dual Peppy is involved, he (could) be the reason this story is gaining so much momentum. The more eyes brought to this story can maybe make law enforcement do more, (which I doubt). But none the less, it will bring more attention to it. Hopefully for the better.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

And even more sickening and disgusting is that the El Paso County Sheriff's department, has, so far, done nothing. They should all lose their jobs. At the very least a veterinarian should have been called in.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Horse Owners Respond to Mistreatment Claims | KOAA.com |

Here's a video update I just watched.

The owners claim the over 12 horses dies of colic last winter. It is almost impossible for over 12 horses (that the owners claim were healthy) to die of colic in a three months span of time.

Sure, horses are extremely heavy, but people will remove dead bodies for you, and the fact they didn't even consider this is suspicious to me.

Yes I wish the Sheriffs could remove these animals, but the legally can't, I am super POed about it, but they can't do anything.

BUT these animals where without a doubt neglected, also it is illegal to leave a body for more then 24 hours. so they had over 12 bodies not disposed of for at least 6 months, now THAT is illegal. and the owners claims they've done nothing illegal? Yeah their story is fishy at best.

Honestly I cried watching this video. these horse can't speak for themselves, and they will continue to suffer if we don't do anything!


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

_Animal neglect is the failure to provide basic care required for an animal to thrive. At first glance, such cases may seem less egregious than a single, brutal act of violent abuse, but severe neglect can mean extended periods of extreme suffering resulting in permanent injury or death. A single large-scale neglect case can affect hundreds of animals, as in cases of __hoarding__, __puppy mills__ and __farm neglect__. _

This is what the law considers neglect. and how can the owners say the horses aren't neglected?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If that is the best that the law enforcement can do, Colorado needs to improve their animal welfare laws. 

If I truly gave my opinion of the people that neglected these animals, I would get thrown off the forum.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

After listening to the broadcasts, it sounds like the laws in this location will have to be changed before situations like this can be addressed and the guilty punished appropriately. This is Texas??? Surely Texas can come up with better laws and enforcement for the protection of horses!! 

This makes me sick. It also makes me incredibly furious. I don't own a gun because I would be SO tempted to use it when I hear of animals being mistreated. People should be treated EXACTLY as they treat their animals..... I for one, would not be offended to see the owner's bones laying in that barn.

I was thinking this was El Paso and Texas....but it's Colorado??? Whichever state it is they need new laws.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Celeste said:


> If that is the best that the law enforcement can do, Colorado needs to improve their animal welfare laws.
> 
> If I truly gave my opinion of the people that neglected these animals, I would get thrown off the forum.


Unfortunately here on Colorado the law enforcement sucks. I had neighbors neglect dogs horses and cats, sheriff's never did crap.

And yes if I gave my opinion I'd be thrown off as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

HagonNag said:


> After listening to the broadcasts, it sounds like the laws in this location will have to be changed before situations like this can be addressed and the guilty punished appropriately. This is Texas??? Surely Texas can come up with better laws and enforcement for the protection of horses!!
> 
> This makes me sick. It also makes me incredibly furious. I don't own a gun because I would be SO tempted to use it when I hear of animals being mistreated. People should be treated EXACTLY as they treat their animals..... I for one, would not be offended to see the owner's bones laying in that barn.
> 
> I was thinking this was El Paso and Texas....but it's Colorado??? Whichever state it is they need new laws.


Colorado. We have horrible animal law enforcement stuff. And when you get outside city limits it's nearly impossible to get people to do crap. And it makes me do dang mad! 

And I totally agree with you! How would the owners feel if we starved them for months and left their dead bodies all over? Probably not too good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok, I'm in tears right now. I was watching another video, and I'm 60% sure I recognized one of the horses. Not Dual Peppy. A different horse. And the reason I'm so emotional about it is because if it is the horse I think I might be, it was a horse who lived with my mare before I bought her. The owner was mentally off. And I can see her selling a horse to these scums. And now I can't stop imaging my horse with those starved horses, or worse, laying dead among the others.

I pray it's not him, But it looks a heck of a lot like him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's hope something gets done tomorrow after the hearing.

This situation is in Colorado, near Colorado Springs.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Video ends sort of abruptly, but here is some more info...

Woman Finds Dead Horses In Black Forest Barn, Owner Not Facing Charges


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I just read an update, the Humane Association is on its way to confiscate the horses.

http://www.krdo.com/news/neglected-black-forest-horses-seized/28195126


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Remali said:


> I just read an update, the Humane Association is on its way to confiscate the horses.
> 
> Neglected Black Forest horses seized, charges to be filed | News - Home


YES!!!!!!! I'm so excited! This is fantastic!!!! Oh I'm so happy!!! Thank you THANK YOU for sharing!!!! You made my day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I was soooo relieved to finally read that those poor horses had gotten help and were getting out of there. Charges have been filed too.

Horses Taken From Black Forest Barn


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

myhorseisthebest said:


> I agree with the people's comments on this report about Dual Peppy.
> 
> But at the same time, Sure he was a world famous horse and accomplished a ton. But the other horses deserve a better life just as much as he does. and I get people want this champion out. But the other horses need out to.
> 
> ...


The other horses weren't being ignored, we wanted them out too. Peppy just kind of became the mascot (for a lack of a better word) for this movement.

I still feel something is fishy about all this. The timetable from when I got interviewed by all the news stations (and when they started sharing it) and when they decided to take action doesn't match up with what they are claiming now of "we were going to help them all along". They sure seemed like they didn't want us protesting at the Sheriffs. I guess time will tell.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Not trying to undermine the Dual Peppy thing, but think about it.. If racehorses that are top notch money makers can end up in the slaughter house, then why is it so surprising that this fellow can end up in an abuse case? Nonetheless - all of the horses, including Peppy, need a new home. I don't understand how all of those horses died. I really don't. And WHY not move them? And better yet, WHY lock your horses in there with their rotting carcasses? Covering them with a tarp doesn't make it any better. Completely disgusting. And of course, the government is horrendous and you know they're going to do nothing. They never do.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Ok, so I thought this was interesting. 

My friend purchased a horse from the lady who 'found' the horses (the one who's been interviewed a ton) and the lady told my friends the horse was healthy. 

My friend made a contract for a 60 day trial period. Well, all of the sudden the horse became extremely skinny within days. He was not healthy at all. My friend was going to have a vet look at the horse, But this happened before a vet came. The lady didn't want to take the horse back, even though there was a contract. My friend even threatened to get the police involved. 

And this lady has been getting a TON of camera time. 

Another thing I herd, I'm not sure if it's true. But the barn owner shared the barn with these people, with only a wall*divider, But here's what I don't her. The horses had stalls that went inside and outside. How could they not notice the conditions of the horse. How could they not smell the bodies? Also the neglected horse's owners stressed over and over again that the barn owner not go in the rented out side of the barn. How is that not suspicious? Not sure how much of this is true. 

But I still think the lady who found the horses is suspicious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Javalover I was thinking the same thing racing TBs in up in bad situations every day despite the money they made.. it doesn't matter how well a horse does in its life or the money it makes people are out there who abuse and neglect these horses.. truly sad if you ask me.. 

This whole story is suspicious..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Bridgertrot said:


> The other horses weren't being ignored, we wanted them out too. Peppy just kind of became the mascot (for a lack of a better word) for this movement.
> 
> I still feel something is fishy about all this. The timetable from when I got interviewed by all the news stations (and when they started sharing it) and when they decided to take action doesn't match up with what they are claiming now of "we were going to help them all along". They sure seemed like they didn't want us protesting at the Sheriffs. I guess time will tell.


I know the others weren't being ignored 

Someone pointed something out that made me feel differently. If Peppy wasn't with the others, they might not have gotten as much attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

So has anyone seen the pictures of the humane society taking the horses out of the barn? Anyone notice the ACRES OF BEAUTIFUL PASTURE all around the barn??? THEY just needed to open the gates...these people are scum. And I agree...I think the lady who "found" them know's a little more than she is leading on...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jenkat86 said:


> So has anyone seen the pictures of the humane society taking the horses out of the barn? Anyone notice the ACRES OF BEAUTIFUL PASTURE all around the barn??? THEY just needed to open the gates...these people are scum. And I agree...I think the lady who "found" them know's a little more than she is leading on...


Those acres are unfenced.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

She's not new to all this 

Former GOP Chairman: Woman facing animal cruelty charges previously considered a security threat | News - Home

She definitely has money even though she's claiming she doesn't. If you do some research on her, her father was a HUGE land developer, so is her brother, not to mention she owns a bunch of mineral rights.

Latest now is:
"Today at 12:10am
I just watched a report on KKTV 11 News. The report said that Sheri will have to pay $6000 for the horses' care if she wants them back. (Hopefully this won't be possible) KKTV 11 News is supposed to go with the Sheriff's office tomorrow to where the horses are being cared for & show how they are doing."

So we'll see if she "magically" finds the money.


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

my opinion is, she had enough money to buy Dual Peppy. And didn't bother taking care of him. She probably has enough money to buy all these horses back.

BUT, hopefully she too scared, you would not believe how many death threats she is getting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I wish that I could understand what happens to people that do this sort of thing. You see cases like this every year. (Though I think dead horses in the barn may be a new twist.) Do they get on drugs? Are they alcoholics? Are they pure evil? Are they just totally sorry pieces of feces? Are they totally insane?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I wish I knew, Celeste. 
I understand that people fall on hard times (I don't know if that's the case here) and sometimes some people have a hard time asking for help. I also get that sometimes they don't ask for help because they end up getting flamed anyways. Nothing good comes from tarring and feathering and sending death threats, etc. 

However, almost two years ago when I broke my femur and my hip, I knew that I had to do something about my horses because 1 - I wasn't going to have any income to pay for feed for long and 2 - I wasn't going to be physically able to take care of them and I couldn't expect everyone else to take care of 20+ horses.
So I put out ads and blew out all my young up and coming stock for WAY less then what I paid and had into them. I even had to sell my gelding that I loved to pieces and never would have parted with. But you do what you have to do for them and when I did it, no one gave me h*ll. But I did something about it BEFORE it got to the point where they were starting to suffer. 

Humility is a good trait to have.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I just can't read these anymore, but thanks for posting it, anyway. **sniffle**
THIS is precisely why breeders should slow down and stop and backyard breeders should REALLY consider what they are doing. It used to be, before we had the bleeding hearts get rid of horse slaughter in the USA, that unwanted horses didn''t starve to DEATH from neglect. Now, too many of them aren't even wanted AT AUCTION, which I JUST posted about 2 days ago!!
It makes you want to hug your own and promise, again, that they won't be abandoned.
What is SO PAINFUL to me is that often these horses are fenced in--Yes, Virginia, there are fenced in properties in the Black Hills--and cannot even forage or look for a creek to drink, and THEN left to starve and die of thirst.
I don't want horse slaughter to return so that we can throw away horses. I want it back to end the suffering of the unwanted ones.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Corporal said:


> I just can't read these anymore, but thanks for posting it, anyway. **sniffle**
> THIS is precisely why breeders should slow down and stop and backyard breeders should REALLY consider what they are doing. It used to be, before we had the bleeding hearts get rid of horse slaughter in the USA, that unwanted horses didn''t starve to DEATH from neglect. Now, too many of them aren't even wanted AT AUCTION, which I JUST posted about 2 days ago!!
> It makes you want to hug your own and promise, again, that they won't be abandoned.
> What is SO PAINFUL to me is that often these horses are fenced in--Yes, Virginia, there are fenced in properties in the Black Hills--and cannot even forage or look for a creek to drink, and THEN left to starve and die of thirst.
> I don't want horse slaughter to return so that we can throw away horses. I want it back to end the suffering of the unwanted ones.


Breeding has slowed down considerably. At least in the registries. I think the amount of Arabian foals registered this year from last was down 21%. I don't believe she was breeding, either. At least, no foals were on the farm that I know of. 
But I absolutely agree the USA fudged up getting rid of horse slaughter. But that's another thread.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think this case has anything to do with horse slaughter. What makes you think she would have sold them off to slaughter rather than starve them? You don't think someone besides a slaughter house would have given her $500 a piece for Dual Peppy and the others? I don't even know Dual Peppy but just from what everyone is saying, people would have been clamoring to get him. 

Truth is, I don't think she gave a #*@! about the horses. It doesn't sound like she is a charity case that fell on hard times. I can totally feel for someone falling on hard times, but this sounds like lazy neglect.

I get tired of people pointing at cases like this and saying "See, we need horse slaughter" when these people don't care about these horses at all. I'm sure she could have GIVEN these horses away rather than starve them to death. But she just didn't care enough to do so. I don't think a slaughter house would have magically made her do something differently.

I live in Arizona, which some of the highest hay prices in the country. Very few people have pasture (unless you are rich and can irrigate) and we have to buy hay at almost $20 a 3 string bale, year round. We don't treat our horses this way. None of my neighbor's horses look like that. You can't MAKE people care if they just don't give a rat's behind. If she was a responsible person and didn't want to feed them, she should have given them away, or sold them for $500 a piece. Someone would have bought them.

I guess cases like this chaff my bottom because I LOVE horses. I mean, I have loved them since I was 5 years old and knew what a horse was. My entire life I have dreamed of having a horse. I think they are the most majestic of animals. I truly cannot fathom why anyone would have horses that didn't love them. They are expensive and labor intensive to keep. So why do people who don't truly love them even have them??? That's what I don't get. I suspect it has something to do with money, that people think they are a money making venture and they are not. That's the only thing I can come up with. I am in awe of horses. I don't understand some of these "horse people." If they don't truly care about the animals, why even have them?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You misunderstand me. I am married to an attorney, DD just became one and I would like the FULL EXTENT OF THE LAW applied to ANYONE who abuses or neglects animals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Neglect IS intentional and is rampant, along with Victim Status and lack or responsibility.
I own 3 horses, 2 dogs and (as of yesterday and dinner and the freezer) 19 chickens. By Thanksgiving, I will own 6 layers. I had to take "Pyg" (b. November, 2007, Lab/GS x Pitbull) bc nobody took ANY of the 7 puppies at that January, 2008 auction. But I didn't take them all.
I help, but I don't hoard, and hoarding is ONE reason why animals end of starving and living in filth.
There are simply TOO MANY dogs, and cats, and horses then people who want and have the means to feed and care for them. My Vet said that people are choosing to feed their family and not buy heartworm medication for their dog. It's not neglect, but it shows that we truly are in an economic Depression now.
I took the time to watch Ken Burns, "The Dust Bowl". The government came in and shot cattle and horses that were starving to death to end their suffering. Don't believe that the government needs their hands in everything, BUT, it was a kindness.
I am TIRED of just identifying problems. I am a problem SOLVER and I want people that read a thread about neglect to realize that we USED to have solutions that are no longer offered to us, and it's been bc of government intrusion.
Still, I believe that animal abuse and neglect indicate that a person will do the same to others, specifically children, so it IS significant.
Rant over...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Corporal said:


> Rant over...


Please don't take it personal. I respect you a lot. I just get tired of people (not you specifically, you were just a trigger point) of people seeing neglect and saying "see, if we had slaughter, we would have a place to dump these horses rather than starve them." I hate that. Lack of slaughter is just a scapegoat. I would have my horses euthanized rather then send them to a slaughter house. I know things can happen that are out of our control. And if we ever give up a horse we have no control of it's future. But I for one am glad slaughter is not as easy an option as it used to be. 

I feel slaughter actually encourages over-breeding, because there is always a ready slaughter market for cheap horses at low-end auctions. And I think horses deserve better than that. :-(


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> I feel slaughter actually encourages over-breeding :-(


Idiots encourage over breeding.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just read they found two more bodies. 14 count.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

She's claiming the 14 died of colic.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

dkb811 said:


> She's claiming the 14 died of colic.


If you have 14 horses die of colic in one year, you have a real management problem.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow. This is a whole nother level of sick. I hope this woman gets some help because sounds to me like she has some serious emotional and mental health issues.

How exactly do 14 horses all die of colic? I don't buy it.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Celeste said:


> If you have 14 horses die of colic in one year, you have a real management problem.


...and if you can't manage properly then you will certainly have neglect. You can treat for colic. I read in one article she was quoted as saying her and her husband started taking the vet care on themselves because they could no longer afford it and they were unsatisfied with their vet. Yeah...good call.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

If she is starving those horses (14 that were found) and they were all skinny colic on all 14 is possible in that condition but again IT'S HER FAULT THERE IN THAT CONDITION..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Although I understand, and agree, that killing an animal is kinder than starving it, I for one am glad the kill-auctions are few and far between now. When I was younger, we used to go to the auction every week - there were some nice horses to be found on occasion. Except, if there was a nice, healthy 1200lb horse, you couldn't outbid the meat packer who was bidding by the pound.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Another insightful article: All About Cutting | ON-LINE MAGAZINE & WEB SITE - SCROLL DOWN FOR NEWS

"It was learned today that a financial firm has sued the partnership for $100,000 of the money they lent them to purchase Dual Peppy."


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

And of course, Broker says owner of seized horses paid more than $1.5 million for animals | News - Home

"Broker says owner of seized horses paid more than $1.5 million for animals"

"Horse trainer Carrie Terroux-Barrett said the cheapest horse Brunzell owned was still $25,000.

Terroux-Barrett estimates there are $2 million worth of dead horses in the Black Forest barn."


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

What a travesty. That police department should be ashamed. The woman is outright lying and getting away with it. Disgusting.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I just read all the most recent articles- what a strange, strange thing- it's not like she wouldn't have been able to sell those top notch horses ?!?! Maybe for a loss, but still- why?? I'm glad to hear they FINALLY removed them!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> Wow. This is a whole nother level of sick.


THOSE were the words I was looking for. =/


----------

